# Dare To Be - A Vargas Pin Up Girl! (August 19th - September 1st)



## StereoXGirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, ladies and gents! It's time for our next challenge!

The new theme is *Dare To Be - A Vargas Pin Up Girl!*

The theme was chosen by *Beautyfocus*, winner of *Dare To Be - A Neon Phenomenon!*

*Note:* Be aware that this is an all-ages forum. Please be careful when posting inspiration pics and/or entries to keep things clean (i.e. no nudity).

Here are some inpiration pics, feel free to add your own:



































































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*



*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.






*






*


----------



## Anthea (Aug 19, 2008)

This one looks interesting, can't wait to see the entries, not sure if I could pull this one off though.


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 19, 2008)

HMMMM.....might do this one if I have time. Love that look!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 19, 2008)

oooh I love this look too. They always look so gorgeous. I don't think I could ever pull it off though!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

aww i love pinup girls!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This one looks interesting, can't wait to see the entries, not sure if I could pull this one off though. Same here



...looks like something I want to try, just not so sure I can pull it off. It's such a lovely look though.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 19, 2008)

Love this cuz it's really 40's coming right out of the 30's...I like Gil Elvgren better, but I still dig Vargas's work


----------



## Roxie (Aug 19, 2008)

I love this look, but not sure if I'll enter...


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 19, 2008)

Inspiration pix


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh! I love Pin-up girls to death. I think I'll enter this one. I have a pretty good idea of what I'd like to do. I've got limited makeup supplies but I'll give it a shot anyways.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 19, 2008)

Er, its kind of hard to find images that don't contain partial nudity for this theme lol

I love this theme though, i hope i get a chance to do this one.

i think i will pass on posting inspirational pictures, and rely on what others post haha.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah it really is, Vargas did like 60% of his stuff w/nudity LoL (That's an estimate).

Here are a few more cute ones I found:


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't have the right hair for this one! Love the look though, can't wait to see entries.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 19, 2008)

AND I have so much time in my hands right now I might do this tonight, especially since I'm a freakin' night owl LoL


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2008)

I love all the hairdos in these. Ruby, I can't wait to see yours! I'm a night person too



.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, im a night person too, but i think my husband would think im crazy if i went and did my makeup and my hair at this time at night just for this LOL!

Can't wait to see entries!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see everyones' entries! This theme is an excellent idea!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so in.

Just debating whether or not to go the lingerie/corset route or do only a face shot. Hmm. (The corset/lingerie isn't see through or anything)


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 19, 2008)

Cool theme, this pictures reminds me of Benebaby, I think she is perfect for this theme hehe.


----------



## Karren (Aug 19, 2008)

I love Vargas!!! Its classic!! Don't think I'm trying this one either!! Lol


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome theme! I love it!

Can't wait to see the entries. I don't think I could pull this one off


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, come on ladies...I know ALL of you can pull this off! The ladies all have different looks and different types of hair. It's all about creating your own interpretation of the look!


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 19, 2008)

Might have to try this one. I like that it's more about interpretation rather than trying to be exactly like something. But I am definetly looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh come on Karren, you sure can pull this off, you're so creative all the time, i love seeing your entries, and this is just for fun! Only thing i wish i had was time to do them and i so would! haha


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so in.
Just debating whether or not to go the lingerie/corset route or do only a face shot. Hmm. (The corset/lingerie isn't see through or anything)

Are you kidding me? Go for it! As long as we don't see your ta -tas...lolCan't wait to see entries!





Come on ppl...Enter! I think anyone can pull this off.

I want to see entries!! lol....I have a couple of ideas...Might do it tonight.

Lets see..


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 19, 2008)

beautiful pictures and looks but I'm far from looking like one of them...lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm excited to see all the entries! Maybe I'll try this one.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll probably do mine tomorrow...I'm still not sure which one I want to use as my inspiration, other than a blonde. 

I've had inspiration pics up since I saw the theme next on D2B though; LOL


----------



## *Gigi* (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome theme! I am not so sure that I can pull it off though, but if I have time I will give it a go. The look is beautiful!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you kidding me? Go for it! As long as we don't see your ta -tas...lolCan't wait to see entries!





Come on ppl...Enter! I think anyone can pull this off.

I want to see entries!! lol....I have a couple of ideas...Might do it tonight.

Lets see..

Haha I just saw this!
The red thing is really lacey, but pretty opaque, but sort-of sheer so that's why I don't know. Not like most of it would be showing ANYWAY buttt...yeah.

I called my boyfriend and told him I needed a single cigarette. "WTF do you need that for??!!?!?" (Neither of us smoke)

Thankfully, he knows about D2Bs and my obsession with make-up, soooo. But it was a funny reaction!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 19, 2008)

IM soo doing that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2008)

What a great theme, I love it! If Benebaby was still around she would LOVE this theme! She was the first thing to come to mind when I saw this thread title.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, Heres my entry....

Hope you guys like it....I want to see entries!! lol


----------



## nanzmck (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW Maya! Can I vote for you right now?


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW Maya! Can I vote for you right now?



I take it that you like it....THANK YOU!!! YAY

XOXO


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 20, 2008)

Maya that's sexay! Good job girl





Great way to start off


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Great job, Beautyfocus!!!


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome job Maya, you really went all out. and love the hair!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya that's sexay! Good job girl



Great way to start off

Thank you gorgeous....BTW I loooove your latest DTB

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job, Beautyfocus!!! Thank you StereoXgirl....XOXO

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome job Maya, you really went all out. and love the hair! Thanks Amber! XOXOThis challenge led me to find out that I fit into my cut off jeans! lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG, You look great! I always wanted to lok like a Vargas Girl...alass (sorry for the pun



)


----------



## internetchick (Aug 20, 2008)

Fabulous entry Maya!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, You look great! I always wanted to lok like a Vargas Girl...alass (sorry for the pun




) Thanks! xoxo

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fabulous entry Maya! Thanks Internetchick! XOXO


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you gorgeous....BTW I loooove your latest DTB Aw thanx mujer


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow!!1 Incredible!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautyfocus, you look awesome! Your hair is fab, and I love your pose in the 2nd pic.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh wow, Beauty, those pictures are great! Now I'm a bit intimidated but I think I'll still do this one. Hopefully I have enough time tomorrow before work or on Thursday. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Anthea (Aug 20, 2008)

Maya, I love your you hair, its a fantastic entry


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 20, 2008)

pls. use pic 3... thanks

Wow Great job Beuatyfocus....... Love the hair!!

Well here is mine..... please remember that is my first DTB. This is the first for liquid liner and I used falsies for the first time and got the glue in my eye so one is red..... pfff. And i didn't get around to doing the hair.... oh well.

I was so nervous i took over 100 pics ..... now i cant figure out which one i want to use.... so here are a few, its not great but i am learning alot here...cc welcome.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 20, 2008)

Very pretty Amber





Your eyes look great, I like pix 3 &amp; 4 the best, especially 3


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautyfocus, you look awesome! Your hair is fab, and I love your pose in the 2nd pic. Thanks Tiff!

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, Beauty, those pictures are great! Now I'm a bit intimidated but I think I'll still do this one. Hopefully I have enough time tomorrow before work or on Thursday. *crosses fingers* Thank you so much Sweet...Cant wait to see your entry!

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya, I love your you hair, its a fantastic entry



Thanks Anthea!





Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Great job Beuatyfocus....... Love the hair!!
Well here is mine..... please remember that is my first DTB. This is the first for liquid liner and I used falsies for the first time and got the glue in my eye so one is red..... pfff. And i didn't get around to doing the hair.... oh well.

I was so nervous i took over 100 pics ..... now i cant figure out which one i want to use.... so here are a few, its not great but i am learning alot here...cc welcome.

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171145.jpg

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171142.jpg

http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171005.jpg

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/170617.jpg

Thanks Srey... I agree with Morrison... 3 and 4 are my favs


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 20, 2008)

very pretty beauty focus!!

Sreyomac, i love your eyes!!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 20, 2008)

Sreyomac, you look great, I like pics 1,3 &amp; 4, I would probably go with #3. In my last DTB I took a little over 40 photo's so I kinda know what its like deciding to choose which one, the more you take the more confusing it gets I think.


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 20, 2008)

Omg every one BeautyFocus its just soo like the pictures nice one!

Sreyomac the makeup is really well done



Love the entries so far

ill do mine soon ,.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, Heres my entry....Hope you guys like it....I want to see entries!! lol

http://i38.tinypic.com/2qxc0fk.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/2d8rwh3.jpg

great entry! I really like your hair like that for this theme.

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Great job Beuatyfocus....... Love the hair!!
Well here is mine..... please remember that is my first DTB. This is the first for liquid liner and I used falsies for the first time and got the glue in my eye so one is red..... pfff. And i didn't get around to doing the hair.... oh well.

I was so nervous i took over 100 pics ..... now i cant figure out which one i want to use.... so here are a few, its not great but i am learning alot here...cc welcome.

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171145.jpg

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171142.jpg

http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171005.jpg

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/5...819/170617.jpg

Another great entry, well done.


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 20, 2008)

Great theme Beautyfocus. And Amazing entries girls!! 

Wish you all the best of luck &lt;3.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2008)

For some reason Dita Von Teese comes to mind with this theme lol. Can't wait to see the entries.

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, Heres my entry....Hope you guys like it....I want to see entries!! lol

http://i38.tinypic.com/2qxc0fk.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/2d8rwh3.jpg

Good job!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 20, 2008)

You look great Amber! Very pretty!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Great job Beuatyfocus....... Love the hair!!
Well here is mine..... please remember that is my first DTB. This is the first for liquid liner and I used falsies for the first time and got the glue in my eye so one is red..... pfff. And i didn't get around to doing the hair.... oh well.

I was so nervous i took over 100 pics ..... now i cant figure out which one i want to use.... so here are a few, its not great but i am learning alot here...cc welcome.

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171145.jpg

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171142.jpg

http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20080819/171005.jpg

http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/5...819/170617.jpg

I think you did great! The makeup is dead-on!


----------



## kbella (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautyfocus and Sreyomac...lovely entries!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very pretty beauty focus!!
Sreyomac, i love your eyes!!

Thanks Cupcake! xoxo





Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg every one BeautyFocus its just soo like the pictures nice one!Sreyomac the makeup is really well done



Love the entries so far

ill do mine soon ,.

Thanks Gabriella...cant wait to see your entry

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great entry! I really like your hair like that for this theme.


Another great entry, well done.

Thanks purplerain! xoxo

Originally Posted by *Elizabeth** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great theme Beautyfocus. And Amazing entries girls!! Wish you all the best of luck &lt;3.

Thanks Elizabeth! xoxo





Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For some reason Dita Von Teese comes to mind with this theme lol. Can't wait to see the entries.



Good job!

Thanks Adrienne....Dita Von ....Always looks like a sexy pin up...

XOXO

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautyfocus and Sreyomac...lovely entries! Thanks Kbella!


----------



## neysielyn (Aug 20, 2008)

couldnt figure out my hair but this was fun






thats the best i could zoom with out being blurry


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeus pics Neysielyn. I think pic 2 is the best. You did a good job with your hair, love the flower you used.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 20, 2008)

Good Job NEY....I love the first pic...Your facial expression says it all.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I will be in to this one.


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Ney its beautiful !


----------



## daer0n (Aug 20, 2008)

Great job girls!

I would like to remind everyone though, that the DTB entries are makeup challenges, and while i know that the theme is Vargas pinup, and the girls in the pics are posing, i would like to see close ups of your makeup, we are entering makeup challenges and we should focus on that. So if you girls enter please also have in mind that you have to include a close up of your face as well so that you can enter in the voting poll.

Thanks!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job girls!I would like to remind everyone though, that the DTB entries are makeup challenges, and while i know that the theme is Vargas pinup, and the girls in the pics are posing, i would like to see close ups of your makeup, we are entering makeup challenges and we should focus on that. So if you girls enter please also have in mind that you have to include a close up of your face as well so that you can enter in the voting poll.

Thanks!





Hey Daeron...I just edit my entry and added a headshot....hope its good enough...


----------



## daer0n (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent Maya, thank you very much!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

neysielyn, i love your look!


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty Amber



Your eyes look great, I like pix 3 &amp; 4 the best, especially 3

Quote:
You look great Amber! Very pretty!!! Quote:
Sreyomac the makeup is really well done



Love the entries so farill do mine soon ,.

Quote:
Sreyomac, i love your eyes!! thanks ladies it really was a lot of fun..... cant for the next one!!!!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 21, 2008)

idk who Vargas is, but i'm likin' what I see so far!!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 21, 2008)

Maya your photos are hot! Fabulous job!!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 21, 2008)

Neysielyn, A lovely set of photo's.


----------



## neysielyn (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you everyone i think everyone should enter this it makes you feel sexy


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 21, 2008)

Maya!

You look AMAZING!!!! And you are beautiful!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 21, 2008)

love the theme!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya your photos are hot! Fabulous job!! Thank you Laura!!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautyfocus you did a great job. Love it!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Themarymac!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 22, 2008)

Done! I tried to use a couple different pictures as inspiration...but anyway! Here they are





As of right now, the first or third picture will my entry -- so help! I like the first -- I have no idea how I managed that one, but I like it! (The last one is the same setting as the first, but I don't like that one as much)

But (as always) I'm a bad judge, and if you guys have a different idea, let me know!

I tried to mimic the one of the woman smoking, but I don't know if I like those or not -- I've never held a cigarette before so I was super awkward, but whatever! They're here for display at least





Let me know what you guys think


----------



## KatJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Inspiration:







Interpretation:






And the makeup:


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 22, 2008)

I keep going back and forth on which one I want to enter, so help please.





I've skimmed through the thread and everyone looks really fantastic



Great, great entries!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, Kat, that's really cute. I love the pose and the makeup looks great.

I should be entering sometime today. I took some pictures last night but I'm not sure if I like them or not. I may be redoing it again today.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, great theme! All the entries are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Done! I tried to use a couple different pictures as inspiration...but anyway! Here they are




As of right now, the first or third picture will my entry -- so help! I like the first -- I have no idea how I managed that one, but I like it! (The last one is the same setting as the first, but I don't like that one as much)

But (as always) I'm a bad judge, and if you guys have a different idea, let me know!

I tried to mimic the one of the woman smoking, but I don't know if I like those or not -- I've never held a cigarette before so I was super awkward, but whatever! They're here for display at least





Let me know what you guys think






Great job, I like the red lippy on you



I think I like #1 pic best, only because I don't like the look of cigarettes, I know its part of the theme but I still don't like the look of them.

Kat, really cute, love it


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Inspiration:http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...17/inspire.jpg

Interpretation:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...xas104-1-1.jpg

And the makeup:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7/texas106.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7/texas113.jpg

KatJ I love it...


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally entering. I wish the colors could have shown up a bit better but the lighting in my house/room is so poor that it's difficult to get a good picture. Next DTB I'm in I'm going to aim to take them outside instead of in my room. Nothing too fancy sadly, I'm still new to blending/applying e/s plus I don't have a large selection just yet.

No Photoshopping except cropping and resizing. =]


----------



## daer0n (Aug 22, 2008)

Omg Kat!! i love your entry!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, cute entries everyone!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's my entry, sorry I didnt take whole body shots but I really dont have a pinup model body...lol

I think my lips might be a little to red and my makeup is not to fancy but I tried my best





Hope you girls like it, and tell me which one you think is the best

this one is a little weird with the nail in my mouth but I like how my face and hair came out


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 22, 2008)

Sunshine...Your lips are just right...Never too red for pin up.

I love it. I think the first def screams Pin up...You have gorgeous hair.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you everybody!

There is already stiff competition, beautiful pics ladies!!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job, I like the red lippy on you



I think I like #1 pic best, only because I don't like the look of cigarettes, I know its part of the theme but I still don't like the look of them. Thanks! I only used them to try and mimic that picture -- oh lord. I've never smoked, held a cigarette or anything, so that's why I eventually gave up the cigarette and took other pictures.
Now I can't decide between 1 and 2 or the last one (that I just added). I am so. freaking. hopeless.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont think i can compete against Maya, haha! but i will try





*Paperflowers*, i like the fourth picture, even when you're holding the cigarrette, cause i know you were trying to copy the look of the pin up girl in the picture, so i like that one





*Sunshine,* i like the second picture, the red lipstick looks so pretty on you, and the hair is really nice too!





Kat i am in total love with your makeup, i have to say it again, you are just beautiful!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 23, 2008)

So now it's down to 1, 2, 4, or the last one.



I love it.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks girls I think I will stay with Number 1


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great entries so far


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh come on Karren, you sure can pull this off, you're so creative all the time, i love seeing your entries, and this is just for fun! Only thing i wish i had was time to do them and i so would! haha Awww Thanks Nuri!! Why wasn't the D2B something weatern since I'm on my way to Wyoming for a week!!! hahaha
Fantastic entries!!!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 23, 2008)

Every one so far done really great! Heres Mine dont know which one to chose for the entry yet..


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Every one so far done really great! Heres Mine dont know which one to chose for the entry yet..http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03922.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03941.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03948.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...l/DSC03956.jpg

I like the second one the most and I love your makeup! =]


----------



## daer0n (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the first and second one as well Gabriella, your makeup shows up really well on the second photo, very nice entries


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the second one the most and I love your makeup! =] Yeah I though maybe



not sure yet



Thx! xox

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the first and second one as well Gabriella, your makeup shows up really well on the second photo, very nice entries



Thank very muchxox are u entering ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 24, 2008)

I wanted to give this a shot since I may end up pretty busy this week, but I'm not quite liking how it turned out so I really really hope I'll get a chance to try again...here's how it turned out.
















I tucked my hair under to see how it would look short


----------



## daer0n (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I though maybe



not sure yet



Thx! xox


Thank very muchxox are u entering ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I might if i have some time! this is a fun theme..


----------



## daer0n (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not sure why you're not happy with your entries Tiffany, but i personally LOVE them! i love everyone of the pictures, i don't even know which one is my favorite one haha.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Daer0n! I guess it all just looks really blah to me...I hope I can figure out exactly what I don't like and fix it



.


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you Daer0n! I guess it all just looks really blah to me...I hope I can figure out exactly what I don't like and fix it



. One Thing You are to hard on yourself or your a perfectionist lol but your photos truly are Pretty i like all of them but my fav is the third one !


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 24, 2008)

Tiff I love it. You look absolutely stunning. I have to say I love the first pic or the one with your hair short. Its hot.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Gabriella and Maya



.

Gabriella, I like your 2nd photo best



...great job!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 24, 2008)

tiffany your pictures are gorgeous! i love the first one!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep you were right ladies thx !! I CHOSE the 2ND PHOTO for my entry


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not sure why you're not happy with your entries Tiffany, but i personally LOVE them! i love everyone of the pictures, i don't even know which one is my favorite one haha. LOL, dito!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW everyone looks great!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 24, 2008)

wow beautiful entries girls!

Gorgeous job Tiffany!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2008)

Tiff, those are absolutely gorgeous! I think those are my all time favorite photos of you.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you all, and thanks so much Celly



...that's quite the compliment considering I've posted bazillions of photos of myself on MUT



. Thanks to everyone's comments, I don't dislike them nearly as much anymore



.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous ladies and glamorous pics...Maya, Gabriella, Tiffany and the others you are all beautiful

I dont stand a chance but it sure was fun...lol


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 25, 2008)

Tiffany, you always rip it! Great job


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 25, 2008)

Quiero mas entries! lol


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool theme, this pictures reminds me of Benebaby, I think she is perfect for this theme hehe.
http://www.thepinupfiles.com/images/...gas-100-LG.jpg

I was just thinking the same! I really miss her!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 25, 2008)

All of you look so great!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Quiero mas entries! lol yo tambien (me too)...lol


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 26, 2008)

I might give this a try on friday, first ever post of makeup haha scary.

All of you look beautiful!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 26, 2008)

Prose Please do....Because I want to see more entries...lol


----------



## themarymac (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, everyone is doing an awesome job!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I'm gonna do some more shots tonight or tomorrow just out of boredom


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 27, 2008)

i did my hair and makeup for this. just to explain my poses i was thinking sailor cause that is always what i think of when i think of vargas girls.

i would like the first picture to be my entry the others are just for viewing pleasure.
















i hope you all like it.


----------



## beautybybee (Aug 27, 2008)

ok so i finally have an idea of what im going for im going to try and enter tonight its not gonna be no body shot cuz god knows i cant pull that off...lol..


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 27, 2008)

First one for voting please!



















EDIT: Switched first and second photos because people seem to like the 2nd one best!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 27, 2008)

Nosepickle I'd say the second one...Its better closeup of your makeup.

But I love what you did...You look hot


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks beautyfocus!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 28, 2008)

Nosepickle, these are a lovely set of photos, I agree with beautyfocus, I too like the 2nd one best out of the close-ups. Great entry





Orangeeyecrayon, the red lippy looks great on you. Lovely


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 28, 2008)

why thank you anthea.

on a totaly un-related note i recently read the book in a sun-burned country and now am obsessed with australia


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

Orangecrayon, I also love that lippy you used. That shade really pops on you; it probably helps that your lips have such a nice shape.

Nosepickle, I love them all but I also like the 2nd one most. You look awesome!

I want to jump on the bandwagon and try a full body one now


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Prose Please do....Because I want to see more entries...lol Knowing me I'll do it then I won't upload them because everyone else has absolutely stunning photos haha


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

Come on Prose, just do it



...are you easily swayed by peer pressure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />? Do it, enter...it's the cool thing to do



.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 28, 2008)

i love ur pics nosepickle!!


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 28, 2008)

Orangecrayon &gt; great job! The red lips look really good on you!

Nosepickle &gt; wow, very beautiful I must say! The red clothes looks like a one piece bathing suit, very cool


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 28, 2008)

ill join in on the peer preasure band wagoon

cmon prose do it... everyone else is


----------



## vesna (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous everyone. You all did a really good job.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2008)

Nosepickle: You look great!


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everybody.






@purplerain- Yeah, I just knew my red shirt would work so i just found some high cut red undies that matched and threw 'em on!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

Nosepickle, I didn't actually notice yours wasn't a swimsuit until you mentioned otherwise. I just thought it was a super cute one piece



.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 28, 2008)

great entries so far!


----------



## gs. (Aug 29, 2008)

Great entries to everyone!

Hmm I haven't decided if I am going to enter or not.

I already took some pictures, but I think I'm going to try again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, girls!! Youre all awsome, we could make an awsome callendar!! LOL

Ok kids im gonna go try out my hand in this LOL if its good, ill enter, its been AGES!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 29, 2008)

It was fun doing this!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 29, 2008)

Monsterbilly...I love it!! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monsterbilly...I love it!! Your hair looks awesome! Thanks!!!


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 29, 2008)

monsterbilly, you wouldn't happen to be a poster on the livejournal vintage hair community, would you?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 29, 2008)

You look awesome Monsterbilly...love your hair!

I redid this with the exact same makeup as last time, but I really didn't like the messy separated curls I had...not with this theme anyways. I'd like to enter this one since my hair is a tiny bit tidier here. I tried and failed w/ the full body photos...I don't have a good place to set my camera, and I refused to have someone else take them in fear of being laughed at



. I'm sad that these look washed out in comparison to the previous one I did though



.
















Uhh...this was the first pic I took and it was before I brushed out the curls, but should I enter it instead since my makeup isn't so washed out looking like in the rest? Ughh...I swear I can never do something I actually like; I always find stuff I don't like-I need to learn to see that glass half full again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## vesna (Aug 29, 2008)

Tiffany you look great, I love your pose in the third pic.


----------



## cygne noir (Aug 29, 2008)

> I wanted to give this a shot since I may end up pretty busy this week, but I'm not quite liking how it turned out so I really really hope I'll get a chance to try again...here's how it turned out.quote]
> 
> tiffany your last pic is a killer, dunno if it can get better than that! it's just PERFECT!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautybybee (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First one for voting please!

http://i35.tinypic.com/21o1uu.jpghtt...com/8wbf47.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2z8agxh.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/23rqttv.jpg

EDIT: Switched first and second photos because people seem to like the 2nd one best!





i love your bathing suit...


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif monsterbilly, you wouldn't happen to be a poster on the livejournal vintage hair community, would you? I only posted once...


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 29, 2008)

All the pics are all so good this time around.

Tiffany, I think your being too picky, but nothing wrong with being a perfectionist. And I do like the third pic, it's a great pinupish look.

Nosepickle, great pics, but I think the last one is my favorite.

and I love your hair Monsterbilly.

Hopefully I can shoot some pics this weekend.


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, Heres my entry....Hope you guys like it....I want to see entries!! lol

http:\ i33.tinypic. com/2w39wxu.jpg

http:\ i38.tinypic. com/2qxc0fk.jpg

http:\ i35.tinypic. com/2d8rwh3.jpg

Beautyfocus: wow your entry is amazing!! (and hard to compete with



)

this looks like a fun theme..maybe I will attempt it..

EDIT: i just looked through and saw everyone elses, and they're all so good! tiffany I think all of your entries always look great...I wouldn't be worried about anything if I were you



(personally I like the last pic, it's a good shot of your makeup on top of a cute pose)


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Jelici! so sweet! xoxo


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 29, 2008)

monsterbilly, i love your first picture!

tiffany i love that third picture of you! my favorite picture of you is still the first one from your first attempt at this DTB


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 30, 2008)

i just want to share my pictures my camera isnt the best. and im not good at taking pictures but i gave it a shot. Im new at this SORRY


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice cali girl! maybe the pic would of been better if you shot yourself directly with a flash.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, girls!! Youre all awsome, we could make an awsome callendar!! LOL
Ok kids im gonna go try out my hand in this LOL if its good, ill enter, its been AGES!

Liz i was waiting to see an entry from you! I hope you do enter!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome entries! I can tell this will be a hard one for voting!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Aug 30, 2008)

The voting is usually a hard choice but this one is going to be even more difficult. Such great entries and wow what creativity!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 30, 2008)

You all look wonderful! It will be hard to choose!


----------



## mgmsrk (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi guys this is my first Dare To Be challenge and I donâ€™t know which photo to choose. Can you help? Maybe the first for voting?

























The makeup:


----------



## Annia (Aug 31, 2008)

Maya, YOU ARE SOOO HOTT!!!





Amber, beautiful make-up, excellent portrayal.





Wow, lots of entries on page 5. I love the touch with the hat, Kat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SweetLikeSin, very soft colors, it's pretty.

Sunshine80, I really like the first pic, the pose is awesome. =]

Gabriella20, the cig is nice, love your poses too!

Tiffany, very Vargas.





Orangeeyecrayon, nice lips.

Nosepickle, awesome outfit and poses.

Orangeeyecrayon, nice lips. &lt;3

Awesome job, Nosepickle.

Monsterbilly &amp; Caligal, your hair rocks!

mgmsrk, you're very pretty.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 31, 2008)

Caligirl, I love your hair



!

Mgmsrk, I like the first and fourth ones best. Great job



.

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tiffany i love that third picture of you! my favorite picture of you is still the first one from your first attempt at this DTB

I think you're right...I guess I'll use it for voting. Those were some of the clearest pictures I've taken



. I guess I can take decent photographs but only in the daytime.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome entries, everyone!!

I love you hair, mgmsrk!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 31, 2008)

great entries so far


----------



## Erica (Sep 1, 2008)

I love these, it really is great art.

I love this one

Incredible

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job, Beautyfocus!!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 1, 2008)

wow this is a really tough competition with so many great entries!

Beautifully done ladies





Nosepickle: I really love your entry and I like number two as well

Let the voting begin...lol


----------



## gs. (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job to everyone.

Oh god how will I chose who to vote for

everyone did amazing


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 1, 2008)

can't wait to vote!


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 1, 2008)

Not sure if I like these or not. If I have time I will reshoot. And I guess use the first one.


----------



## steftoday (Sep 1, 2008)

wow...what a great theme! you all are sure inspirational!! great job ladies!!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lovely pics Amber, I really like number 2


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya, YOU ARE SOOO HOTT!!!




Amber, beautiful make-up, excellent portrayal.





Wow, lots of entries on page 5. I love the touch with the hat, Kat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SweetLikeSin, very soft colors, it's pretty.

Sunshine80, I really like the first pic, the pose is awesome. =]

Gabriella20, the cig is nice, love your poses too!

Tiffany, very Vargas.





Orangeeyecrayon, nice lips.

Nosepickle, awesome outfit and poses.

Orangeeyecrayon, nice lips. &lt;3

Awesome job, Nosepickle.

Monsterbilly &amp; Caligal, your hair rocks!

mgmsrk, you're very pretty.

THanks Annia! XOXO


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank's Annia! Wow every one looks fantastic its going to be a hard one!


----------

